# [XFCE] xfce i czestotliwosc monitora

## wodzik

przy starce xfce zminia mi domyslna rozdzielczosc xsow (85hz dziala w gdm) na 75, wynikiem czego jest pojawienie sie na brzeach ekranu czarnych pasow. przeszukalem juz chyba wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne xfce i nic o czestotlowosci monitora nie znalazlem. ktos wie w czym lezy problem?

----------

## sebas86

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> przy starce xfce zminia mi domyslna rozdzielczosc xsow (85hz dziala w gdm) na 75, wynikiem czego jest pojawienie sie na brzeach ekranu czarnych pasow. przeszukalem juz chyba wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne xfce i nic o czestotlowosci monitora nie znalazlem. ktos wie w czym lezy problem?

 

Zmień w ustawieniach na default (Menu -> Ustawienia -> Wygląd\Wyświetlaj) - u mnie tylko na tym działa maksymalne odświeżanie przy nominalnej rozdzielczości.

----------

## wodzik

pry ustawieniu na default mam rozdzielczosc 60hz. w sumie przy takiej rozdzialce nie ma czarnych pasow i ekran tez wyglada dobrze. wiec na razie half solved

----------

## sebas86

W sumie sam się zastanawiam czemu nie można wybrać wyższych odświeżań dla zadanych rozdzielczość, ale to wina akurat xrandr (programik konsolowy daje te same opcje).   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie xrandr zwraca 50Hz a nvidia-settings mówi, ze mam 85Hz, 85Hz mam też w xorg.conf ustawione, raczej nie ma co patrzeć na to. Może binarne stery nvidia nie kochają jakiegoś standardu, i dlatego xrandr psioczy głupoty.

----------

## Lord_Raven

a HorizSync i VertRefresh są prawidlowo ustawione w xorg.conf?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli pytasz mnie, to raczej tak. nvidia-xconfig generował xorga, ja tam tylko pare mniej ważnych dupereli dodałem.

----------

## RA6

Nie używam xfce, ale zauważyłem, że ten problem pojawia się na nowych sterownikach od NVidii i pod nowymi xorg-serwerem. Na starych wszystko działa a pod nowymi mam połowę mniejsze odświeżanie po wykonaniu polecenia xrandr. Nie wiem czemu tak jest, ale ten efekt występuje u mnie pod fluxboksem z forów wiem że inni też to odczuwają. Efekt potwierdzony dla sterowników legacy mam GF4MX.

----------

## sebas86

Sterowniki mam zablokowane od dłuższego czasu, najpierw ze względu na stabilność obecnie z powodu braku wsparcia starszych modeli. I odkąd pamiętam zawsze było tak samo.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> U mnie xrandr zwraca 50Hz a nvidia-settings mówi, ze mam 85Hz, 85Hz mam też w xorg.conf ustawione, raczej nie ma co patrzeć na to. Może binarne stery nvidia nie kochają jakiegoś standardu, i dlatego xrandr psioczy głupoty.

 

Nie sugeruję się nawet tym co mówi nvidia-settings, sprawdzam w OSD monitora, więc to na pewno nie to. Zresztą widać, że obraz migocze.  :Wink: 

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> a HorizSync i VertRefresh są prawidlowo ustawione w xorg.conf?

 

Oczywistą oczywistością jest, że te wpisy znajduję się w xorg.conf, zresztą przy włączonym DPMS (o ile monitor obsługuje, ale chyba nikt już nie używa bardzo starych modeli pozbawionych tego) jest to raczej zbędne.

----------

## SlashBeast

OSD mojego monitora zwraca tyle, co nvidia-settings a dokładniej 85Hz.  :Smile:  Xrandr kłamie.

----------

